

Get the old links in GitHub header back - ionicabizau
https://github.com/IonicaBizau/github-old-header

======
richerlariviere
I loved the «Explore» tab...

~~~
danieloaks
Ditto, Explore is cool.

Regarding the project itself, the license is strange, but it's a nice little
userscript.

